# LM February Theme Voting



## Bishop (Jan 26, 2015)

Vote! Also accepting judge volunteers 

Proposed Picture prompt is this:


----------



## Guy Faukes (Jan 26, 2015)

I'll judge this round


----------



## Pluralized (Jan 26, 2015)

I'll judge this round, too. :mask: (Okay, so my smileys come out weird.)


----------



## Guy Faukes (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm working to get that "fixed"


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jan 28, 2015)

Damn, was really hoping for last in line. This is gonna be my first short in a really long time.


----------



## bazz cargo (Jan 28, 2015)

Ah Pidge me old buddy, it be time to feel the fear and go for it anyway. The only way to lose is not to try. 

Bumper sticker motto's and Christmas cracker jokes by request.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Feb 5, 2015)

So is the picture prompt what we're going with?


----------



## Bishop (Feb 5, 2015)

Pidgeon84 said:


> So is the picture prompt what we're going with?



*You tell me.*

:biggrin:


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Feb 5, 2015)

lmao when did that get there?!


----------



## Bishop (Feb 5, 2015)

Three days ago


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Feb 5, 2015)

Crap, I don't remember how to write... and stuff. lmao.


----------

